# If you could get one more season if any TV Show, what would it be?



## Scottlass1953 (Nov 23, 2019)

I love Law and Order


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*I'm not into Dramas... and I know it's impossible now given almost all the cast is dead, but I would have loved another season of Golden Girls... *


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)

For you @hollydolly


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)

Ditto "The Sopranos"!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 23, 2019)

Mad Men!
I was addicted to that show.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2019)

BBC Survivors  They left Tom shot and flying off to who knows where!  One of the worst cancelled show endings of all time.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 23, 2019)

Downton Abbey


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 23, 2019)

Londons' Burning. A series bout the London (UK) Fire Brigade on the ITV Tv channel in the 90's. A long running series that had the nation's interest and affection.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 23, 2019)

Game of Thrones.
That, and Sopranos, were the most amazing series I have ever seen.


----------



## oldal (Nov 23, 2019)

Threes company


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 23, 2019)

Can I post another one or do we only get to say one show? 

I would love if there had been more seasons of  Waiting On God


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 23, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> Can I post another one or do we only get to say one show?
> 
> I would love if there had been more seasons of  Waiting On God


Oops the title is Waiting For God


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2019)

*The Mentalist and Dexter. They were my 2 favorite shows.*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 23, 2019)

Downton Abbey


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 23, 2019)

Longmire...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> For you @hollydolly
> 
> View attachment 82376


 My goodness they were all beauties in their youth , no wonder they stayed beautiful as they aged...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 23, 2019)

There were so many good ones. I'd love to see a real oldie called,I Remember Mama.


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2019)

Big Bang Theory.  I wasn't ready to give that up yet.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 23, 2019)

Murder She Wrote.   I've seen the repeats so many times that it's getting boring.   Angela Lansbury is about 94 now, so no hoping for it.

Big Bang Theory's ending would have been more painful if I didn't have Young Sheldon to soothe my wounds.  The show is great!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mad Men, Dexter  and Maude.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 23, 2019)

Person of Interest.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 23, 2019)

The Sopranos


----------



## Lara (Nov 23, 2019)

Dick Van Dyke Show and the Mary Tyler Moore Show


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2019)

Breaking Bad.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2019)

Forgot about Person of Interest and The Pretender!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> Oops the title is Waiting For God


A wonderful Britcom.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 24, 2019)

Upstairs Downstairs, a period drama series in the UK also Rich Man, Poor Man series in the 80's I think and The Forsythe Saga an English period drama.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> Murder She Wrote.   I've seen the repeats so many times that it's getting boring.   Angela Lansbury is about 94 now, so no hoping for it.[Quote/]
> 
> I just got finished bingeing "Murder She Wrote" from episode 1, season 1 until the end of the series. My latest favourite shows are "Murder in Paradise" and "Midsomer Murders!" Both shows are British. Could anyone from the U.K. recommend something similar? Oh, yes, I do watch "Father Brown" as well!
> 
> P.S. I slipped editing the quote, so I hope It's not too much of a mess!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2019)

I also cast my vote for the Sopranos as being one of the best shows ever to appear on TV.  I taped most of the shows, years ago, and still enjoy viewing one of the old tapes. 
More recently, I have become totally enthralled by "The Vikings" on the History Channel.  This series is rather violent, but is quite historically accurate with regard to how the Vikings lived centuries ago.  The 6th season is set to begin airing on December 4th, and I have that date circled on my calendar.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2019)

Breaking Bad


----------



## toffee (Nov 24, 2019)

gavin an stacey''
downton abbey


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 24, 2019)

As a youngster I was brought up with the Phil Silvers Show it was on BBC TV in the mid 50s --a very clever series and always guaranteed a laugh--I have a couple of series on dvd and are as funny now
as they were all those years ago--I also enjoyed the Untouchables with Robert Stack??


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2019)

ALF... "I kill me. "


----------



## Catlady (Nov 24, 2019)

@Old Salt =  I like all the three shows you mentioned, I like the British dramas.  One British drama series I like a lot is "Happy Valley'', about a very tough policewoman.  I like ''Waiting for God'', it's a comedy.

Also "Grantchester" is good.   Funny, I saw the guy who plays the sweet vicar on this show playing a vicious serial killer on "Happy Valley".  I was impressed by his acting ability to play such opposites.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 24, 2019)

Everybody loves Raymond the writing and cast were the best!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 24, 2019)

Night Court


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2019)

Shetland


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

Another one I forgot was Golden Girls. I loved that show and watch episodes on You Tube.I also loved the Dean Martin Roasts. Foster Brookes and Don Rickles,and Charlie Callas would crack me up.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

Johnny Carson show.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 25, 2019)

The Sopranos for me too!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Another one I forgot was Golden Girls. I loved that show and watch episodes on You Tube.I also loved the Dean Martin Roasts. Foster Brookes and Don Rickles,and Charlie Callas would crack me up.


We used to have the entire series on DVD.  I like the "grandma" person but they all were good!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Last Tango in Halifax.!

The singularly best British drama  aired on tv in decades... 

we're hoping for one more series but I don't think we're going to get it... *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Last Tango in Halifax.!
> 
> The singularly best British drama  aired on tv in decades...
> 
> we're hoping for one more series but I don't think we're going to get it... *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Designing Women


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> The Sopranos for me too!


Ditto....But the main character has died...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto....But the main character has died...


I heard something about a future sequel starring James Gandolfini's son, maybe it was just a rumor.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto....But the main character has died...


We could squeeze a season or two out of the power struggle, Carmella's loss of status/income, Tony's kids struggles good kid/bad/kid, etc...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2019)

Another great comedy with an amazing cast.


----------



## lukebass (Nov 29, 2019)

I love almost everything on Masterpiece Theater with Downton Abbey being my all time favorite.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 29, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> We used to have the entire series on DVD.  I like the "grandma" person but they all were good!



*It's funny I found out about a year ago that Bea Arthur (Dorothy) was a year older than Estelle Getty who played her mother Sophia. Betty White (Rose) was also older than Sophia. The one that played Blanche was the youngest.*


----------



## Repondering (Nov 29, 2019)

Upstairs Downstairs.  I'd like very much to see the paths that the characters lives took after they all left the house at Eaton Place.
Outer Limits. That was a fascinating, frightening show  when I was a boy.  I loved it.


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 29, 2019)

Deadwood!


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 29, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Murder She Wrote.   I've seen the repeats so many times that it's getting boring.   Angela Lansbury is about 94 now, so no hoping for it.
> 
> Big Bang Theory's ending would have been more painful if I didn't have Young Sheldon to soothe my wounds.  The show is great!


"Young Sheldon" is one of our favorite shows!  We love all the characters, especially Grandma!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 30, 2019)

lukebass said:


> I love almost everything on Masterpiece Theater with Downton Abbey being my all time favorite.


We have watched Downton Abbey from beginning to end.  We bought the whole series from Amazon.  Apparently, the mansion is a very popular tourist attraction in the UK.  We spent 2 months in the UK but missed it.  There are just too many large palaces & mansions in the country.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Big Bang


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *It's funny I found out about a year ago that Bea Arthur (Dorothy) was a year older than Estelle Getty who played her mother Sophia. Betty White (Rose) was also older than Sophia. The one that played Blanche was the youngest.*


 Just to be nit-picky Bea was actually 2 months older than estelle Born May and  July  1923 repectfully.. Betty was 18 months older than Estelle... and Rue was 13 years younger than the eldest 2...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I heard something about a future sequel starring James Gandolfini's son, maybe it was just a rumor.


I have heard that also, but with the son character on the show..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2019)

fishmounter said:


> Deadwood!


Boardwalk Empire..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *It's funny I found out about a year ago that Bea Arthur (Dorothy) was a year older than Estelle Getty who played her mother Sophia. Betty White (Rose) was also older than Sophia. The one that played Blanche was the youngest.*


Sassy,Rue McClanahan played'Blanche',BTW,she was a co star on Bea Arthur's sitcom,'Maude',she played her best friend'Vivian' Sue


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *It's funny I found out about a year ago that Bea Arthur (Dorothy) was a year older than Estelle Getty who played her mother Sophia. Betty White (Rose) was also older than Sophia. The one that played Blanche was the youngest.*


Yeah, there's a few instances like that.  The father on Bonanza was only 13 years older than his son Adam.  Vicky Lawrence is 16 years younger than Carol Burnett and played her mother.  Stephanie Cole was only 48 when she took the role of pensioner Diana in Waiting For God.  I'm sure there are others I can't remember or don't know about.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

fishmounter said:


> "Young Sheldon" is one of our favorite shows!  *We love all the characters, especially Grandma!*


The Grandma (Meemaw) is a hoot.  Annie Potts used to be one of the four women in ''Designing Women".   Chuck Lorre seems to have a knack for picking winners in sitcoms:  Mike & Molly, The Big Bang, Young Sheldon, Mom,  and now Bob❤Abishola, which I think is good.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

The Fugitive a popular series here with David Jansen (the Running Man) glued us to the telly every episode. So many good series back then from the USA. Watched Bonanza recently and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> The Fugitive a popular series here with David Jansen (the Running Man) glued us to the telly every episode. So many good series back then from the USA. *Watched Bonanza recently and thoroughly enjoyed it*



You probably know this, but just in case.  Michael Landon, who played Little Joe in Bonanza, went on to do Little House on the Prairie, and Highway to Heaven,


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m going way back but I loved the  Carol Burnett show and Your show of shows, a variety show with Sid Caesar and Imogene Coco.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> *The Fugitive *a popular series here with David Jansen (the Running Man) glued us to the telly every episode


Ohhhhh, yeaaaahhh, and the final episode
Nobody moved away from the tube...or got in the way

Heh, *voice activated *was originated with getting in the way


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Ohhhhh, yeaaaahhh, and the final episode
> Nobody moved away from the tube...or got in the way
> 
> Heh, *voice activated *was originated with getting in the way


There used to be a common saying here for any good telly.

Come in! Sit Down! Shutup! ...It's On!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> You probably know this, but just in case.  Michael Landon, who played Little Joe in Bonanza, went on to do Little House on the Prairie, and Highway to Heaven,


Yep, watched Little House On....and good storylines had us riveted to the chair.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 1, 2019)

what the heck, I want to see more of ALL of these:
Star Trek
I Love Lucy 
Law & Order
Perry Mason
Frasier
All In The Family
Hill Street Blues
LA Law
The Practice


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

The Prophecy.  It was canceled this year after only one season.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Last Tango in Halifax.!
> 
> The singularly best British drama  aired on tv in decades...
> 
> we're hoping for one more series but I don't think we're going to get it... *


ME TOO!! They left some dangling plot lines that we want to be resolved!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 21, 2019)

My favorite comedy series was Amos 'N" Andy from 1951-3.  Tim Moore, Amanda Randolph, and Johnnie Lee were comedic geniuses and perhaps one or two others could be included with them.

Rights groups forced cancellation in the belief that the plots were demeaning.  The actors were understandably bitter.

A local station resumed with reruns 1956-8, shown daily before the local news.  That's when I really appreciated the show's greatness.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

My Dad's favorite show was "The Life of Riley" and my Mom's favorite was "The Dean Martin show."mine growing up was "I Love Lucy" and "Bandstand".


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)

*Just learned that a new series of the drama  Last Tango in Halifax is being shown this year. I'm delighted..*.


----------

